# Update on Pixel



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If any of you remember, Pixel is a baby boy who was rescued by Deneen several weeks ago. (story here: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=2527&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=10 ) For a while, Deneen was handfeeding him, trying to get him to nurse from a foster mom, giving Bene-Bac, whatever she could to get his weight up. Around that time he finally got comfortable enough for her to decide that "she" was definitely a "he". So Pixel he became, and he was put on antibiotics after he was diagnosed with coccidia. Since then, his weight has been skyrocketing. :lol:

On June 9th Deneen brought him up to me so I could watch him and give him lots of love and attention. He was on BabyCat, and I slowly started mixing in other kitten foods. He got bigger and bigger and started quilling just a week ago. Even though it takes him a bit longer to wake up (he's pretty huffy about his skin) he's just as friendly as before.

To give an idea of how quickly his weight went up, he was 64 grams on 5-25 when Deneen first picked him up. He was 119 on 6-9 when he got here, and today he's 202. He has a soft warm belly, hehe. :lol:

Anyway, there's the happy story, I'm sure you all are wanting pics. 

5-25:


















6-9:




































Up until today:



























Aaaanndddd... here's a video of him eating and chugging water while I was cleaning his cage today. :lol: 




There you are. Thought you might enjoy a happy little story.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Glad to see the little guy is doing so much better :mrgreen:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm SO glad he's doing better! It must be a great feeling to watch him do so well and put on so much weight. He's an adorable little guy too!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

And Inky feels left out, so here's one of him being a vamp. :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww he is soo cute!!! glad hes doing so well.
are you keeping him LG???


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Pixel is wonderful! And Inky: I just love you!!!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww, glad Pixel is doing better!

And I always love the expression Inky has in pictures. :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, thanks everyone. 

I'm not keeping Pixel, as much as I love him. I think it'd be better to have Inky be my one and only, and be able to foster hedgies like Pixel when they need it. He'll be staying until Deneen finds him a good home.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

What an absolute cutie!  I don't think I could give him up if I were you, but I hope he finds a wonderful home with lots of loving, he definitely deserves it after what he's been through.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Just so everyone knows, I am giving up Pixel (formally known as Dot) because he was originally purchased as a female. I was unable to verify the sex when she was picked up due to the fact, she was balled up, cold and lethargic, from an unexperienced breeder. I am over flowing with males and just don't think I can keep him also.


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

He is adorable! I hope you find him a good home soon.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

He is so adorable! and tiny.
I wish I could have him.  
And of course Inky is adorable too!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

That little Inky is such a ham!! His is like the Lassie of the hedgie world!!!!!!!!!!! I think Inky could have his own hit TV series.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Another little update, Deneen is keeping Pixel! You have no idea how happy I was to hear that, I'll be able to visit him whenever I like.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Aw, yay! What made you change your mind, D?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

A few more pics from today, I couldn't resist. He has such a sweet little baby belly. :lol:




























Look how much he grew from the pictures on the first day! It's hard to tell, but he does have a nice plump little belly. He was 224 today.


----------



## thelostsock (May 27, 2009)

How old is he? He is so cute I just want to cuddle him to bits


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

*passes out from to much cuteness*
i must stop look at such adorable pictures or im gunna get seriouse brain damage...  
YAY for Deneen! hehe


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He's just over 12 weeks. 

He started his 8 week quilling about 3 weeks late, so I haven't gotten a confirmation on what color he is, though I'm guessing he'll snowflake (growing in a lot of white quills it seems) into an Algerian Chocolate Snowflake. I'm no expert though. :lol:


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

After all the poor little thing has been through, I felt it was wrong to sell him.


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Glad to hear you are keeping him Deneen. Thanks for the pics of both Inky and Pixel! I totally agree with the Lassie comparison.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> His is like the Lassie of the hedgie world!!!!!!!!!!! I think Inky could have his own hit TV series.





> I totally agree with the Lassie comparison.


Aww, thanks you guys. I swear that hedgie will look one year his whole life. He appreciates the comments. (though it might not help with his bloated ego) :lol:


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Awwww! He is too cute!

Glad to see he's doing well!


----------



## depricated (Jun 2, 2009)

He's too cute. I love the name too :ugeek:


----------

